# Error starting virbr0 virt-manager libvirt

## mjbiscuits

Hi,

I am having issues starting my bridge interface with the following error produced:

Error starting interface 'virbr0': this function is not supported by the connection driver: virInterfaceCreate

I have NAT support compiled into my kernel which a Google search suggested needed to be done but still no luck.

Anyone have any ideas what I have missed?

----------

## szatox

Bridge and NAT are 2 different things. Do you have support for bridging?

Does "brctl addbr br0" work?

----------

## mjbiscuits

I don't know what I was thinking. I have now emerged bridge-utils and ensured that ethernet bridging is supported in my kernel. I will configure the bridge tomorrow when I have physical access to the machine.

Thanks for pointing out my idiocy.

----------

